

The Swift Programming Language: The Basics - Isofarro
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/Swift/Conceptual/Swift_Programming_Language/TheBasics.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014097-CH5-XID_399

======
rahulbansal
Can read the guide on browser apart from iBooks

